# IN THE MEANTIME (TTOC)



## donny (Sep 5, 2003)

Just a quick question and I will apologise now if it has already been mentioned somewhere already(point me to it please) as the new TTOC is not up and running as yet what is the programme for those of us whose memberships are about to run out, are we to remain in limbo untill things are finallised ?
Just curious

Donny


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

That's about the size of it and the situation I have been in for the last month or so.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

We wanted to get the new TTOC up and running ASAP, but with Xmas looming it was decided we couldn't get people together to get it organised. So the Jan 11th meeting will kick off the new TTOC. Shortly after that, we will send out information to everyone who has pre-registered to receive information on the new TTOC. We would "hope" to get the first Magazine out by March........

Anyone who hasn't pre-registered their interest in joining the new TTOC can do so by clicking on the following link and sending an email.

TTOC


----------

